# CRGW open evening?



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Just wondered if anyone has been on an open evening there before, what to expect etc? 

I've been booked in for one next week, my DP may not be able to get time off work so wondering how much info there will be? If it's a really useful trip I'll nag him to get the time off! 

DQ x


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

We went to one last year, they discuss the treatments available and it gives you a chance to speak to Lyndon or Amanda about any issues or questions you may have, it's well worth going as it's giving you done free advice/information before you have to pay for a consultation x


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

I haven't been to an open day but absolutely recommend them!


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks Sarah!

Scribbles- I see you have had treatment there congrats on the BFP, would love to hear about your experience there!


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Dramaqueen,

We went to an open day at CRGW and LWC in Cardiff.  Whilst we liked LWC the impression from the open evening was that they were more clinical.  We felt that CRGW cared more about the individual and so chose to cycle with them. 

On the night we went there were about 15 couples/individuals.  They took everyone in to a presentation room where Amanda (doctor) and Helen (embryologist) did a presentation about the different treatments available.  There were a number of other staff there too.  Afterwards people could chat to whichever staff member they wanted, to ask questions specific to them.  

You could book a first appointment on the night, or phone later for one.  (Like most clinics they are busier for first appointments straight after an open evening).

First appointments are usually  on a Saturday as they have more doctors available at the weekends and I think it lasted about an hour.  

Unfortunately we were unsuccessful with our icsi this time, but are glad that we chose crgw to cycle with as I felt that they were easy to talk to and ask questions. It is also the little things that count - when we had our nhs cycle, although some of the nurses remembered us were seeing you frequently, not all did.  When visiting crgw even the receptionist remembered who we were and greeted us by name when we walked in.

Hope all goes well for you and feel free to ask if you want any more info.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks talkingfrog, I am feeling more and more that we will use crgw, looking forward to the open evening on Wednesday. 

Just out of interest when you mention nhs cycles did you have those at uhw? I'm just about to start my first treatment there. 

DQ


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Dramaqueen,

Yes we had our first cycle (which was successful) at UHW - it was IVF Wales then).  Most of the nurses we saw were lovely, but it was so busy it was not as personal as crgw. I think due to the re-organisation there have been a lot of changes since we were there. 

I know when I first looked at the CRGW website i liked the fact that there were a few faces and names I recognised from IVF Wales. 

Good luck with your NHS cycle.


----------

